# The chocolate bars the stores SHOULD be selling



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I found these pretty funny:


















































































Rogue


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think they were in one of the papers yesterday a guy handed them in as part of his art corse work :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Rouge:

Do you find morecombe & Wise funny?


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Very Good!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

qooqiiu said:


> Rouge:
> 
> Do you find morecombe & Wise funny?


I used to, yes.
And it's ROGUE, not ROUGE. :-*

Rogue


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Rogue said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Rouge:
> ...


Maybe he he misRED it :wink: :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > qooqiiu said:
> ...


Four candles?
Handles for forks! 

Rogue


----------

